# Textmaker



## Sanclu (Nov 5, 2011)

I use Textmaker because after upgrade 8.1 to W10., MS office would not function anymore. On clicking on file of Textmaker and looking at the tmlog it showed a massive 20 sheets. I of course have no idea what this is, so can I delete them, and how. would love to hear what has happened,
Thanks for any help, Sanclu


----------

